# What can I learn from this bass behavior?



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I was out fishing a large pond today. Targeting an approx 24" bass, threw a ton of flies at it, got a few follows but no hits. Gave up and casted to a handful of crappies I could see 10 feet away from that big bass. Finally hooked a 12" crappie on a white whooly bugger and that 24" bass charged, followed, charged again and again that 12" crappie I was reeling in. I even let my fight with the crappie go on a bit just so I could learn something from this bass. What can I learn here? Aside from tying a 12" crappie pattern


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've only had that happen once but with a fly rod it must be tougher......my theory is if they won't hit anything they will hit a senko....or if they are being difficult put a weighted minnow pattern near it and keep wiggling it....she will eventually get agitated and strike..you can actually watch there body language change before they are going to hit

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

same type of behavior i saw today at a small pond. we could see fish everywhere close to the bank threw a jig, unweighted super fluke at the nothing but they were chasing bluegill and crappie around everywhere. i did finally manage one bass about 14 inches from under a dock on a KVD squarebill but nothing else


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Brodg, I'd say you were targeting a female that was locked on a bed. She had spawning on her mind, not eating. She didn't perceive your fly as a threat to the bed so she didn't hit it. From your description you were casting to the crappie from the same position that you were casting to the bass. As you were bringing in the crappie the bass perceived the crappie as a threat to the bed. That's why she charged them. My guess is, if they had gotten real close to the bed she would have ate them or at least hit them. She was on, or near a bed. That's probably why the crappie were congregated at that distance from her. If they got closer she would have ate them. lol In a week or so that big girl is going to ready to eat. If she's 24 inches she's probably close to 8 lbs. Where is this pond? LOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Brodg, I'd say you were targeting a female that was locked on a bed. She had spawning on her mind, not eating. She didn't perceive your fly as a threat to the bed so she didn't hit it. From your description you were casting to the crappie from the same position that you were casting to the bass. As you were bringing in the crappie the bass perceived the crappie as a threat to the bed. That's why she charged them. My guess is, if they had gotten real close to the bed she would have ate them or at least hit them. She was on, or near a bed. That's probably why the crappie were congregated at that distance from her. If they got closer she would have ate them. lol In a week or so that big girl is going to ready to eat. If she's 24 inches she's probably close to 8 lbs. Where is this pond? LOL


This...and she is gonig to eat panfish as their spawn is up next.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I've only had that happen once but with a fly rod it must be tougher......my theory is if they won't hit anything they will hit a senko....or if they are being difficult put a weighted minnow pattern near it and keep wiggling it....she will eventually get agitated and strike..you can actually watch there body language change before they are going to hit
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+ a ton good advice 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Brodg, I'd say you were targeting a female that was locked on a bed. She had spawning on her mind, not eating. She didn't perceive your fly as a threat to the bed so she didn't hit it. From your description you were casting to the crappie from the same position that you were casting to the bass. As you were bringing in the crappie the bass perceived the crappie as a threat to the bed. That's why she charged them. My guess is, if they had gotten real close to the bed she would have ate them or at least hit them. She was on, or near a bed. That's probably why the crappie were congregated at that distance from her. If they got closer she would have ate them. lol In a week or so that big girl is going to ready to eat. If she's 24 inches she's probably close to 8 lbs. Where is this pond? LOL


^ This and I would also recommend throwing buzz bait around her if she is locked on that bed and your dead set on catching her. The buzz bait will piss her off just enough so she will hit just about anything, zip it past her so has to go into guard mode. My 2cents I know it isn't the BEST method but, it works for me.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

This past Sunday I experienced a similar situation. For me, it was a 45 degree bank, and the big bass was 3 to 4 feet from shore... just deep enough to be out of sight. In fact, I didn't know she was there until I hooked a 12" bass... and she charged it. She wasn't trying to eat it, but trying to scare it away. She was ramming into it with her mouth closed. I pulled the 12" bass out of the water, she disappeared into the depth. I caught 8 to 10 small bass from that very spot, and she chased EVERY single one, but she wouldn't hit my chatterbait, or my crankbait, or my swimbait... not even my Power Slug (scented soft plastic jerk bait) rigged weightless and twitched tantalizingly through the area. Finally, I tied on a football head jig (plain one, no skirt) and put a YUM Money Craw on it. Tossed out 10 feet from shore, let it hit bottom, then slowly hop it up the 45 degree bank. Took about 6 casts with the jig & craw before she took it. She cleared the water twice and shook her head out of the water 3 more times and somehow that hook managed to stay locked in her jaw. 5 and 1/4 pounds on my buddy's scale... I'd have thought closer to 6 (this photo doesn't do her justice... she was fat with eggs). Fun fish to catch regardless... and I worked on her for over half an hour before convincing her to bite. You gotta find out what will either annoy them into biting, or pose a threat to the nest.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> This past Sunday I experienced a similar situation. For me, it was a 45 degree bank, and the big bass was 3 to 4 feet from shore... just deep enough to be out of sight. In fact, I didn't know she was there until I hooked a 12" bass... and she charged it. She wasn't trying to eat it, but trying to scare it away. She was ramming into it with her mouth closed. I pulled the 12" bass out of the water, she disappeared into the depth. I caught 8 to 10 small bass from that very spot, and she chased EVERY single one, but she wouldn't hit my chatterbait, or my crankbait, or my swimbait... not even my Power Slug (scented soft plastic jerk bait) rigged weightless and twitched tantalizingly through the area. Finally, I tied on a football head jig (plain one, no skirt) and put a YUM Money Craw on it. Tossed out 10 feet from shore, let it hit bottom, then slowly hop it up the 45 degree bank. Took about 6 casts with the jig & craw before she took it. She cleared the water twice and shook her head out of the water 3 more times and somehow that hook managed to stay locked in her jaw. 5 and 1/4 pounds on my buddy's scale... I'd have thought closer to 6 (this photo doesn't do her justice... she was fat with eggs). Fun fish to catch regardless... and I worked on her for over half an hour before convincing her to bite. You gotta find out what will either annoy them into biting, or pose a threat to the nest.



Nice fish,

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Yay for bed fishing......


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Got to keep throwing at the bed untill you find the sweet spot 90% of the bed they will let lures go threw you got to find that little spot that pisses them of and they will bite a tip i use is throw white baits not that they like white over other colors but you can see the fish hit a white lure over other colors just my 2 cents 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Luns said:


> Yay for bed fishing......


I don't get it either


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bed fishing is just an excuse for the wannabe big bass anglers to have a chance at one. Instead of taking the time to learn the water and find out where the big fish are, the wannabes go find a bed then act like they've done something great, it 's fricken sad....


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

If i see a bass on a bed, sure i might cast to it once or twice, just to see its reaction, but why waste time when you have the whole rest of the pond or lake to catch something potentially bigger. 
Just because its Legal doesnt make it right.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Luns said:


> Bed fishing is just an excuse for the wannabe big bass anglers to have a chance at one. Instead of taking the time to learn the water and find out where the big fish are, the wannabes go find a bed then act like they've done something great, it 's fricken sad....


Yep. Dean Rojas, kelley jordan, ish Monroe..... those are all just wanna be's.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, obviously some negative feelings here. This post wasn't about the rights and wrongs of bed fishing... the OP was asking about the bass behavior he witnessed, several people chimed in, including myself, to help answer his question. If everyone who sight fishes bass on beds is a wannabe, I suppose quite a few pros are just wannabes. I didn't catch that fish to "act like I've done something great"... I caught that fish because I enjoy catching fish. I've caught more 5+ pounders when they WEREN'T on the beds than when they were... I was simply relating the story here in this thread to answer the question asked by the OP. I'm not trying to start a debate about bass fishing ethics... I mostly fish for crappie these days anyway 'cause I eat those... catching the fish in the story was out of opportunity, and it was on private waters, so you don't have to worry about it affecting your fishing opportunities. Sorry, I'm not trying to give you a hard time about your beliefs... I'm just sayin... don't give other people such a hard time for theirs... and try not to assume that every person who bed fishes does so just to brag that they're some kinda awesome fisherman, maybe people do things for other reason. It's quite likely that you do things that other people wouldn't agree with... I hope nobody gives you too much grief for it (unless it's illegal or unethical).


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Yep. Dean Rojas, kelley jordan, ish Monroe..... those are all just wanna be's.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


While I still feel its not right, there's a huge difference in a pro trying to make a living off catching fish and a weekend warrior going for bragging rights...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow the thread took this kind of turn......what a shocker

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Luns said:


> While I still feel its not right, there's a huge difference in a pro trying to make a living off catching fish and a weekend warrior going for bragging rights...


Money? It's o.k. to catch a spawner for money but not for enjoyment???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe they can't catch them on beds lol....some ppl just don't have the patience......its not for everyone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Money? It's o.k. to catch a spawner for money but not for enjoyment???
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Do me a favor and read the first part of what i said...."While i still feel its not right"

While your at it, id love to see some big fish from you that arent bed fish, yes thats me calling you out....


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Theres a difference between taking a fish off its bed and exposing the eggs to other predatory fish for a living, and doing it for fun. If you are making thousands of dollars by catching bedding fish, thats one thing, but if your taking them away from the eggs just to say you caught a 5 thats sad. Either way its immoral and unsportmanlike.

Luns has been posting several Ohio pigs, lets see some your spawned out fish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

did anybody say anything about that being the only way to catch a big fish??? there's a few in my gallery if you wnna take a look. and to be honest, i've never broke the 5lb mark while bed fishing. i do it to win. no different than a pro. maybe they have more money on the line, but i fish to win, reguardless if it means bed fishing, throwing the a-rig, deep cranking the ledges, or chunking a rago swimbait for one more kicker. calling me out??? way to be a grown up buddy. maybe next time you can show everyone how far you can cast....


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> did anybody say anything about that being the only way to catch a big fish??? there's a few in my gallery if you wnna take a look. and to be honest, i've never broke the 5lb mark while bed fishing. i do it to win. no different than a pro. maybe they have more money on the line, but i fish to win, reguardless if it means bed fishing, throwing the a-rig, deep cranking the ledges, or chunking a rago swimbait for one more kicker. calling me out??? way to be a grown up buddy. maybe next time you can show everyone how far you can cast....


Good out bud thanks for the whoopers....youve had a problem with me from day one, so i figured since your a "winner" you would match my call out... guess i was wrong....and if you want id love to show YOU how far i can cast, let me know. Ill PM you my number if youd like. Last time i checked this was an open forum, and im openly expressing my dislike for bed fishing. There is nothing to learn from bed fishing because you shouldnt do it, but like always you made it personal.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Luns said:


> Good out bud thanks for the whoopers....youve had a problem with me from day one, so i figured since your a "winner" you would match my call out... guess i was wrong....and if you want id love to show YOU how far i can cast, let me know. Ill PM you my number if youd like. Last time i checked this was an open forum, and im openly expressing my dislike for bed fishing. There is nothing to learn from bed fishing because you shouldnt do it, but like always you made it personal.


Actually, i've never had a problem with you. In fact i've always kinda wished there were more people like you in my area. I like the techy stuff, love to throw swimbaits and use the stuff that gets the "what do you expect to catch with that" response. You made it personal when you called me out. I don't have a ton of big fish pictures. Never really felt the need to take a pic of every fish I catch. But i'll get a few up for you this weekend. I don't care if anyone likes bed fishing or not. Your entitled to your opinion, just don't jam it down my throat. I'm not telling you to do it, don't tell me not to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

People like me don't bed fish.....

Go to a swimbait site and talk about bed fishing and see what happens to you.....

I'm done arguing, it gets nowhere on here, just letting it be known that there are more important bass behaviors to learn then one on a bed, end of story.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry ppl can't get along over a fish thread. I could see if it was ur pond or somthing but it the wild open to the public watershed.I bed fish, but never have during a tourney just catch and release (fish swims right back to the bed,likke a cat lands on her feet...

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Luns said:


> People like me don't bed fish.....
> 
> Go to a swimbait site and talk about bed fishing and see what happens to you.....
> 
> I'm done arguing, it gets nowhere on here, just letting it be known that there are more important bass behaviors to learn then one on a bed, end of story.


Oh i'm sure they'll burn my house down.... funny though. See ya on the ponds Luns!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Man do these fishing for spawning bass posts keep getting better or what? At this time of the year I most definitely will bed fish,whether I'm in a tournament,or just out for fun.My first love is big smallies on the bed,they're highly aggressive and more than willing to smash anything in sight.Largemouth's on the bed are totally different,they normally require a lot of patience,and pinpoint casting to place your bait on the portion of her bed that's the sweet spot.In either case it's fun,challenging and does nothing whatsoever to harm the overall bass population.That's a bonfide fact,contact the ODNR Fisheries Dept.if you want a professional opinion.I respect the fact that some people find it unethical to fish for bass on the bed,and if you feel that way then don't do it.The problem I have is when people that don't believe something is right try to impose their feelings on others,that's wrong.The Ohio ODNR doesn't have a problem with it,B.A.S.S. doesn't have a problem with it,FLW,ABA,NBAA,PBA or any other national bass fishing organization that I've heard of doesn't have a problem with it,and as a matter of fact,the literally dozens of guys that I've bass fished with have never said they had a problem with it.When it comes right down to it,the only people I've EVER heard say that they had a problem with it was two,maybe three people from this very website.Bed fishing for bass is exactly the same as C&R,tournaments,fishing the walleye runs,and so on,and so on.If you don't like doing it-don't!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> B.A.S.S. doesn't have a problem with it,FLW,ABA,NBAA,PBA or any other national bass fishing organization that I've heard of doesn't have a problem with it,and as a matter of fact,the literally dozens of guys that I've bass fished with have never said they had a problem with it.When it comes right down to it,Bed fishing for bass is exactly the same as C&R,tournaments,fishing the walleye runs,and so on,and so on.If you don't like doing it-don't!


The only reason they dont have a problem with it, is because is brings them lots of money. Alot of people dont understand the consequences of bed fishing. If youve ever watched a bass guard its nest you'll see several bluegill sitting,waiting, watching for the perfect oppurtunity to swipe in and clean the nests out. An easy meal. So unless your a hardcore bluegill fisherman dont molest the nest. 
Again, just because its legal, does not make it right!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

catfish catchers said:


> *The only reason they dont have a problem with it, is because is brings them lots of money. Alot of people dont understand the consequences of bed fishing*. If youve ever watched a bass guard its nest you'll see several bluegill sitting,waiting, watching for the perfect oppurtunity to swipe in and clean the nests out. An easy meal. So unless your a hardcore bluegill fisherman dont molest the nest.
> Again, just because its legal, does not make it right!


sorry dude but MOST (not all) of the people that have a problem with bed fishing dont know anything about bed fishing. what they know is what they see on telivision and on bassmasters. 

here is something that MOST people dont understand. the guys on bassmasters make bed fishing look easy. just like every other fish they catch, elite series anglers make every fish catch look easy enough for joe blow to go do it.

bed fishing is an art, its an inexact science that can be as difficult as any fishing out there. just because youve heard its easy, and just becuase alton jones made it look easy does not mean you or me or johnny come lately can go out and catch a limit of spawners.

9 times out of 10 you have to be insanely patient, ridiculously stealth (in case you didnt know, thats pretty hard to do in a boat) and be EXTREMELY experienced to be able to do it consistently and even then, most bed fish have to be timed right to be able to take off a bed.

if you do find a fish on a bed that is on high alert and will willingly strike, chances are you would have caught that fish without the knowledge of it being on a bed.


bottom line, anyone who says its easy is either A- a master at it, or B- doesnt know a damn thing about it. and bed fishing in ponds does not make anyone a master at it.


one last point, i am specifically talking about largemouth. smallies are a different story.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> sorry dude but MOST (not all) of the people that have a problem with bed fishing dont know anything about bed fishing. what they know is what they see on telivision and on bassmasters.
> 
> here is something that MOST people dont understand. the guys on bassmasters make bed fishing look easy. just like every other fish they catch, elite series anglers make every fish catch look easy enough for joe blow to go do it.
> 
> ...


Really? LOL.....its not that hard for me....with all due respect to you punk

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The past two Sundays I fished tournaments at Clear Fork Lake.The largemouth are on the beds big time there.My partner and I along with everybody else seen dozens of very large bass on their beds.These were fish in the 4lb.-6lb. range.We,along with everybody else naturally worked these fish all of both days.Out of both days,one fish was weighed in that went 6.02lbs.,no 5's,one 4lb'er.The rest were the normal 1 1/2 to 2lb'ers.We all threw everything in the book at them to no avail.When you say they're easy,maybe if you're fishing in a farm pond somewhere,but not on a heavily fished public lake.Like LOTP said,you see it on TV and you think it's easy,it's not.Even in the pro ranks,very few of the pros are good bed fishermen.For the guy that asked if anyone has ever observed a bass on it's bed.Yes,I have many,many times.Have you? Watch what happens when the bass chases off a bluegill,another one darts in and steals the eggs.When the bass is guarding it's fry the same thing happens.It's nature dude,not every bass fingerling is destined to live a full life.Maybe this concept will be easier for you to understand.Clear Fork Lake is one of the most heavily fished lakes in the state,pretty much from the first of April through the end of October there's TX's every weekend,and a 3 or 4 hour tournament nearly every weeknight,plus a multitude of guys just out fishing for fun,I know,I live on the lake.With all that pressure,last year nearly every tournament on Clear Fork had the top 3 weights at,or above 20lbs.,and numerous 18's and 19's.If bed fishing,or TX pressure is so damaging wouldn't you think the fishing would suck? If you still think it's so easy,there's an open tournament on Clear Fork this Sunday(5-13),why don't you come on out and show us how it's done.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> The past two Sundays I fished tournaments at Clear Fork Lake.The largemouth are on the beds big time there.My partner and I along with everybody else seen dozens of very large bass on their beds.These were fish in the 4lb.-6lb. range.We,along with everybody else naturally worked these fish all of both days.Out of both days,one fish was weighed in that went 6.02lbs.,no 5's,one 4lb'er.The rest were the normal 1 1/2 to 2lb'ers.We all threw everything in the book at them to no avail.When you say they're easy,maybe if you're fishing in a farm pond somewhere,but not on a heavily fished public lake.Like LOTP said,you see it on TV and you think it's easy,it's not.Even in the pro ranks,very few of the pros are good bed fishermen.For the guy that asked if anyone has ever observed a bass on it's bed.Yes,I have many,many times.Have you? Watch what happens when the bass chases off a bluegill,another one darts in and steals the eggs.When the bass is guarding it's fry the same thing happens.It's nature dude,not every bass fingerling is destined to live a full life.Maybe this concept will be easier for you to understand.Clear Fork Lake is one of the most heavily fished lakes in the state,pretty much from the first of April through the end of October there's TX's every weekend,and a 3 or 4 hour tournament nearly every weeknight,plus a multitude of guys just out fishing for fun,I know,I live on the lake.With all that pressure,last year nearly every tournament on Clear Fork had the top 3 weights at,or above 20lbs.,and numerous 18's and 19's.If bed fishing,or TX pressure is so damaging wouldn't you think the fishing would suck? If you still think it's so easy,there's an open tournament on Clear Fork this Sunday(5-13),why don't you come on out and show us how it's done.


See you sunday 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

5:30am marina ramp,$80.00 per boat.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> Really? LOL.....its not that hard for me....with all due respect to you punk
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


all your doing is showing your inexperience in the matter, with all due respect.

i know elite series fisherman, personally, that wont even attempt to formulate a gameplan around bed fish. if you are that good at it, then you should be qualifying for the elite series anytime now considering many qualifying tournaments revolve around the spawn.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it seems that the original poster's question has been answered many times here. Obviously he was witnessing a spawning reaction. I guess he also got much more info in this thread, plenty enough for now. No more to discuss on this one here folks.


----------

